# Euro cam Install, HOW TO!! yup its in



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

ok so I took the opertunity to put a new cam in since I was putting the new head on my car. If you read the chiltons manual it tells you to take the whole head apart... well I am no mechanic but I thought that was a little bit out of the way to put the cam in. So here is how I did it.


you will need to drain all engine oil b4 doing this procedure!!


1. Take off the valve cover.
2. take off the sprocket holding the timing chain, dont worry it wont fall into the block. 
3. loosen and pull out the screws holding on the rocker arms. 
4. pull off the rocker arms. 
5. take off the plate that surounds the Cam that was behind the sprocket.
6. pull the cam out.
7. lube up the new cam generously with new motor oil then slide it in, make sure its lined up the same way the old one was.
8. put everything back on in the order it came off.
9. retorque the screws holding on the rocker arms.
10 place the valve cover back on and fill the engine back up with oil.

your done.



I havnt been able to test it out because im still replacing hoses and fuel lines b4 I start her back up.


This is to install any cam really, I chose the NIsmo cam


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Are you gonna dyno it at all and do you have a base dyno to test it against if you are? let us know how it helps performance!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

its about damn time!  Sweet man. Tell us how it feels when you get a chance.

-Nick


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

I have dyno charts from stock specs. So yes i have somthing to compare it to .. Ill let yall know somtime this summer..

Im having trouble getting all the hoses back on for the engine and im all confused so if any of yall have a digi cam and I can talk to you I need help figuring out where a few things go on the ga16i engine thnks


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

hey where did you get your cam from? how much?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

hey josh! who lit the fire to get u motivated?


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

Hey, I just replaced my head last fall and I can understand your frustration with the hoses. 

Anything in particular? Let me guess...its the little vacuum hoses buried underneath the breather?

Let me know and I might be able to get you some snapshots with my digicam.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

ok im going to take some shots right now with my digi cam and Ill show you what spots I need,, see i was smart and marked all electrical parts and head bolts and all this other crap one thing i forgot to mark vac. hoses and fuel lines... yea smart me.. anyways ill show you what I need thanks I appreciate it...

well to answer your ? about my motivation is .. reading all those stupid honda magazines and driving my girls 2001 celica gt 5 speed has made me want to really work on some performance . plus Im very very poor because I have this problem with spending money on techno crap that I dont need ....... so I didnt have money to fix my car so I said Ill do it myself.. anways its a pain in the ass but atleast I feal like I know what a car is really all about I mean if anything goes wrong on this car ill know exactly where and what it is.
the other reason Im sick of driving the famlies 88 volvo , it sucks up to much freeken gas and needs a paint job. granted its super comfee and got that certain sex apeal to keep all the ladies away from me except the wierd ones which is a good thing because I have a girl friend and dont want the weird ones anyway lol..

well there is your answer I want to tear up the roads again cause i love my car!>.


ill post the pics now.. lata


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

when are u headed to CA?


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

I posted a bunch of pictures of the cam install and of my new head... along with the pics on where i need help .. i need to figure out where those outlets go to on the other end where the hoses go that is.. im pretty sure I could sit and figure it out but would be nice to know..

thanks

http://homepage.mac.com/loveslosttime/PhotoAlbum2.html


----------



## gspot (Oct 29, 2002)

It doesn't sound like you replaced the rocker arms like the NISMO catalog recommends so I hope your cam doesn't wear out prematurely.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

damn straight I didnt , I dont think it will be to much of a problem. have you seen how much rocker arms cost for that engine.. yea I wasnt about to spend 400$ on rocker arms .

if this car gets me another 100,000 miles ill be happy , and the old cam didnt show really much wear at all on it so I think itll be fine.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

The cam was from the nismo catalog and my friend matt ordered it awhile back then I bought it from him ,, it runs around 150.00 nissan claims it to be a 20hp increase. atleast thats what Ive herd I guess we will have to see..

the make the cam for the E series aswell as the Ga16i


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dropped89 said:


> *damn straight I didnt , I dont think it will be to much of a problem. have you seen how much rocker arms cost for that engine.. yea I wasnt about to spend 400$ on rocker arms .
> *


 ***** I have fudged and not replaced the rockers on a few E16's with new cams, and guess what happened? Nothing. They all wore properly with no problems. Of course the rockers I re-used were in great shape, otherwise I wouldn't have reused them. The only thing I would seriously recommend is, coating the cam and rockers with the special cam break-in lubricant that Crane [or Comp. Cams, Isky-it doesn't matter which] supplies with their new performance cams. It is a [no this isn't spelled right] molybendulumdisulfide grease. It helps break in your cam properly. It is dark gray in color and after you run your engine at about 2,500 rpm for 30 minutes, you change your oil and your cam is now properly broken in.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Is that the same stuff like engine assembly lube?


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Dropped89 said:


> * one thing i forgot to mark vac. hoses and fuel lines... *


Check under your hood for a sticker that shows how the vacuum is plumbed..


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

heres Blown : Molybdenum based grease  all purpose bearing installation grease... good for dryed out engine rebuilt !!


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

wow thnks blown I will do that yea these cams were in great condition. oh and btw my diagrahm has been gone for awhile sence i painted under the hood lol

its ok though i went to the junker and figured it all out everything is on nice and sound just waiting for the new headbolts and washers from nissan to come in on monday and Im ready to lock and load!!


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

cant wait to see how it performs i could be interested in buying one. i hope the 20hp thing is true although i doubt it.


----------



## AUGUSTO AGUIRRE (Jan 22, 2004)

QUOTE=Dropped89]ok im going to take some shots right now with my digi cam and Ill show you what spots I need,, see i was smart and marked all electrical parts and head bolts and all this other crap one thing i forgot to mark vac. hoses and fuel lines... yea smart me.. anyways ill show you what I need thanks I appreciate it...

well to answer your ? about my motivation is .. reading all those stupid honda magazines and driving my girls 2001 celica gt 5 speed has made me want to really work on some performance . plus Im very very poor because I have this problem with spending money on techno crap that I dont need ....... so I didnt have money to fix my car so I said Ill do it myself.. anways its a pain in the ass but atleast I feal like I know what a car is really all about I mean if anything goes wrong on this car ill know exactly where and what it is.
the other reason Im sick of driving the famlies 88 volvo , it sucks up to much freeken gas and needs a paint job. granted its super comfee and got that certain sex apeal to keep all the ladies away from me except the wierd ones which is a good thing because I have a girl friend and dont want the weird ones anyway lol..

well there is your answer I want to tear up the roads again cause i love my car!>.


ill post the pics now.. lata[/QUOTE]

So you know where can i buy a cam sprocket and cam shaft for my car it´s a NISSAN SENTRA with GA16-i engines SOCH please if you gave some information help me!!! :thumbup: i need very urgente


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

hey blown, is that grey stuff the same as the syrupy pink assembly lube....its called cam lube on the bottle so i would assume so...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i want a euro-cam for my spare e16!!
are there any out there still?
*sigh
have to wait till the datsun is driveable... where is that seat bracket!!!???


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

hate to be an ass, but whats a *euro cam*?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Arithmetic said:


> hate to be an ass, but whats a *euro cam*?


it's a replacement camshaft for the valve timing that is more performance oriented, it has worse emissions output.

check here:
http://www.nismoparts.com/catalog/?section=338


----------

